# XMLOutputter erstellt nur leere datei



## grayson (6. Jul 2004)

hier mal der code :


```
mDoc.getRootElement().setChildren(childlist);
    XMLOutputter put = new XMLOutputter();
   try{
     FileWriter writer = new FileWriter(new File(mMapToSave.getName() + ".xml"));
  
     put.output(mDoc,writer);
    
    
   }catch(Exception io){io.printStackTrace();}
```

wenn ich das so mache, erhalte ich nur eine leere datei.

im Document mDoc sind die werte allerdings drin, so wie sie sollen.

was mach ich falsch??

ach ja mDoc ist eine instanz von JDOM.Document


----------



## bygones (6. Jul 2004)

mhm - meine schreib methode mit Jdom schaut so aus

```
Document doc = new Document(root);
Format format = Format.getPrettyFormat();
XMLOutputter out = new XMLOutputter(format);
OutputStream os = new FileOutputStream(file);
out.output(doc, os);
os.flush();
os.close();
```


----------



## grayson (6. Jul 2004)

von welcher klasse ist dein Format ?


----------



## bygones (6. Jul 2004)

grayson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> von welcher klasse ist dein Format ?


 ???:L  was ?
Format ist im package org.jdom.output.Format;


----------



## grayson (6. Jul 2004)

umm nö? bei mir nicht...... neue jdom version? umm


----------



## bygones (6. Jul 2004)

glaube 10 irgendwas....


----------



## grayson (6. Jul 2004)

naja egal, geht auch ohne format 

danke


----------

